
Awkward Moment For Google And Feedly - josephscott
https://josephscott.org/archives/2014/04/awkward-moment-for-google-and-feedly/
======
thekevan
I wouldn't consider this awkward. It tells me that Google might not need to
continue to make certain products even if the consumer wants them. Those users
will often end up right back on the Google platform in some way or another.

